# Io sono Caterina. Tu sei Martin?



## sdon

La mia domanda in questo caso è se la seconda parte sia corretta scritta in questo modo o meglio:

Moi, c'est CAtherine. Toi, c'est Martin? oppure Elle, c'est Charlotte? 

Merci


----------



## brian

Ciao sdon,

potresti scrivere anche la frase italiana per favore?


----------



## sdon

CHiedo scusa...

Io sono Caterina. Tu sei MArtin? Mi chiedevo qual è la traduzione più esatta se:

Moi, c'est Catherine, *Toi tu es Martin* oppure *Toi, c'est MArtin*..

Grazie


----------



## brian

Direi che, come in italiano, si deve far concordare il verbo con la persona:

_Io sono Caterina. Tu sei Martin? = Moi, *je suis* Catherine. (Et) toi, *tu es* Martin?_


----------



## sdon

Io in francese ho sentito più volte dire:

CAtherine, c'est moi..quindi penso che Moi, c'est Catherine o Moi, je suis Catherine vada bene uguale o è proprio sbagliato..?!


----------



## brian

Io direi che _Catherine, c'est moi_ è diverso da _Moi, je suis (c'est) Catherine._

_Catherine, c'est moi = Caterina, sono io. (Sono IO Caterina.)
Moi, je suis Catherine = (Io) sono Caterina._

Meglio aspettare i madrelingua francesi però.


----------



## DearPrudence

sdon said:


> CHiedo scusa...
> 
> Io sono Caterina. Tu sei MArtin? Mi chiedevo qual è la traduzione più esatta se:
> 
> Moi, c'est Catherine, *Toi tu es Martin* oppure *Toi, c'est MArtin*..
> 
> Grazie


Mi piace questo. Naturalmente, penso che direi:
*"Moi, c'est Catherine. (Et) Toi, c'est ... Martin (c'est ça) ?* (oui, j'en rajoute :-D)
(e suona meglio usare la stessa struttura per tutti i due)

Generalmente, penso che non diciamo molto "Je suis Catherine / Tu es Martin", anche se non sia incorretto affatto


----------



## Fred_C

DearPrudence said:


> Mi piace questo. Naturalmente, penso che direi:
> *"Moi, c'est Catherine. (Et) Toi, c'est ... Martin (c'est ça) ?* (oui, j'en rajoute :-D)
> (e suona meglio usare la stessa struttura per tutti i due)



Buona sera,
Non penso che quelle frasi significhino "Io sono Catherine"..., credo invece che 
le parole "c'est" siano una abbreviazione di "mon nom est...". D'altronde, non si può usare una tale costruzzione con qualcosa altro di un nome dopo "c'est".

Moi, c'est policier : 
Moi, je suis policier :


----------

